# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите плиз. Нагнулся файл 1SJOURN.dbf. остальные файлы нормальные.

## AlexYura

Помогите плиз. Нагнулся файл 1SJOURN.dbf. остальные файлы нормальные.  У кого может есть подкиньте плиз восстанавливалку restjrn.rar
на проклабе нашел, оно он битый(((.
да, забыл сказать, база Бух

----------


## zay

Обработка restjrn

----------

